# Turning 55G into Saltwater



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok. this is probably going to be really expensive for me. But oh heck I think its worth a shot.

What I would require first to get a 55G tank going??

What Equipment should I buy?

Filter?

Do I change the 3M sand & get rid of the wood?

thanks in advance

beN


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

You should put this in the saltwater section.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

woops! good point.

mods can you please move over to the salty section..


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

For the switch you will need: (as a minimum)
New aragonite sand
get rid of the wood, no wood in saltwater 
new lights, -power compact, T5HO or Metal Halide (if reef, not just Fish Only)
55lb+ Live rock (If reef or Fish Only With Live Rock)
Skimmer
Powerheads
Salt
hydrometer or preferably refractometer for testing salinity
saltwater appropriate test kits
Consider getting a RODI tap water filter
There is a lot more but that is just the basics... 

Basically all you will be keeping is the glass tank and stand.
Saltwater is my most expensive hobby lol - what I can suggest though is go on kijiji and craigslist and look for used setups, you will find things a lot cheaper!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Moved to Marine Chat.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

SW is NOT a spur of the moment type of decision to be made. 

It is EXPENSIVE.

More importantly, if you don't do it right and don't do your research ahead of time, it will be your fish, corals, and inverts that die.

Read through fkshiu's stickies in this sub-forum for some good basic info on how to get started on marine. 

Do lots of reading to find out some basic info:

1) Is SW really for you?
2) Reef tank (more expensive) or fish-only (less lighting = less costs)
3) What type of fish or corals are MUST HAVES and try to build a system around these species.

For (3), if you MUST have clownfish & anemones, then you're looking at decent lighting for the anemone & other requirements.

If you MUST have SPS corals, then you'll need high powered lights, lots of flow & great skimming to keep the water clean.

IF you MUST have a large fish, like a Porcupine Puffer or Bamboo Shark, then you'll need to look at a far larger tank.

Visit local stores with sw sections or devoted to sw. Ask questions, but keep in mind that there are different levels of experience among employees at LFS and different opinions & ways to do things. 

RUN AWAY from anyone who claims to know it all. Nobody really does. Things change, equipment is improved, new species are found, new foods become available, etc. Impossible to "know it all". Also, post specific questions on the forums and you can get a wide variety of opinions and options to look at.

Remember, what works for one aquarist may NOT for another. What I can get away with will be a disaster for most Newbies, for instance. 

Preferably, start with the easier to keep species and get your "feet wet" first before tackling anything more advanced or expert level.

Also, take a look at your budget & your bank account. A small budget will often lead to later problems since sub-par equipment & other budgetary compromises have to be made that result in a tank you're not happy with.

Get the best skimmer & lighting you can afford and need. These are the two items that most newbies end up upgrading, costing more $$ in the long run. 

Are you planning to add a sump or go sumpless?

Lots of research to do first before you make your first purchase.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Excellent post Anthony.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for posting.

im a currently going to be buying one peice of rock @ a time..slowly gathering the essential equipment. and then hopefully sometime in the new year i can get it started.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You really don't need much in equipment to get started. Just some powerheads which you may already have. You don't even need a skimmer really while your tank isn't stocked. Only thing you wanna start with is a RO/DI unit which isn't too expensive anymore. After that, get some marine salt, make your water and add the rock. Don't even need a filter as the rock will be your filter. Make sure you get plenty of flow in there. Maybe get some T5's to get that coraline algae going on the rock. If you are going to take your time anyway, I suggest going with base rock and seeding with some live rock. So much cheaper.


----------

